# FX4350. New to OC but recommendations?



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new to overclocking and recently, I've did some research here and there and well, first this is my system:
Fx4350 Stock @ 4.2ghz
Asus M5a97 LE R.2.0
G skillz 2x4gb ram
Gtx 670

So, I manage to push it to 4.8ghz @ 1.38 volts. Temperatures as I see on CPUID monitor pro is 51C-53.3C max. I ran prime95 for 1 hour and it was fine with no warnings. Do you guys think I can push this further? Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would bet you cannot even keep it working as you have it set now, if you push it too much you do realize you could lose your entire system right?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

So you are advising I shouldn't overclock in general?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I do n ot believe in overclocking the cpu. If you want to speed up what really can make a difference like ram. The risk on a cpu to me isn't worth the chance when it won't make that much difference anyway. But that is only my opinion.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Overclocking can offer a benefit, but its major impact is sometimes unnoticeable. 4.8GHz is pushing it.

If your stable at where you're at now, I'd stay there.

You're not using the stock cooler, are you?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I didn't include that sorry hahas, I'm on a Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo.

And thanks for the advice, I'll stay there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you do get a BSOD or too hot for temps, clock it down to 4.5GHz.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you stress tested the cpu at 4.8? thats a pretty good overclock for an AMD chip.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can use the trial software from this if you need for testing:

AIDA64 | The Ultimate System Information, Diagnostics and Benchmark Tool


----------

